# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  BCA on fleabay

## manofaus

hymmm..... do you think its really real? or fakey, stolen fake.

----------


## andy the pm

Probably trying to make some money flogging lasts years so he can buy this years...
I wouldn't touch it...

----------


## Master Splinter

Cough cough cough cough....have a search on SCRIBD for "Building Code of Australia".

----------


## LinesElectrical

> Probably trying to make some money flogging lasts years so he can buy this years...
> I wouldn't touch it...

  Agreed it is possible to flog them off and recover full cost as a student can pickup a new 2011 edition for about $190 however there as yet has been no real significant changes in the last few years esp to vol two so if it's cheap enough grab it. 
I however will stick with getting free online access by being in a secret club. We call our self the members of the public library.

----------

